# retired ex-pats



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In my infinate wisdom I have decided that its time to get all of the UKs retired folk and turn them into expats over here to sunny Spain! I know that Spain isnt as cheap as it was a few years ago, but the cost of living is still a little bit cheaper than the UK and certainly rent, council tax and the costs of running a car are much cheaper. You also have the beautiful weather, scenery and atmoshere.

I know on this forum we tend to be a bit negative about people coming over but that is purely cos there really isnt any work or prospects here right now, but for retirees who dont have to worry its perfect. I know the pound/euro exchange has been better, but its still in favour of the pound and may rise????

... and think of the great cheap holidays for family and friends, Spains only 2hrs from the UK and the flights, certainly to/from Gatwick are very reasonable.

Nows the time in my opinion!!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> In my infinate wisdom I have decided that its time to get all of the UKs retired folk and turn them into expats over here to sunny Spain! I know that Spain isnt as cheap as it was a few years ago, but the cost of living is still a little bit cheaper than the UK and certainly rent, council tax and the costs of running a car are much cheaper. You also have the beautiful weather, scenery and atmoshere.
> 
> I know on this forum we tend to be a bit negative about people coming over but that is purely cos there really isnt any work or prospects here right now, but for retirees who dont have to worry its perfect. I know the pound/euro exchange has been better, but its still in favour of the pound and may rise????
> 
> ...


Hi Jo - its not a bad idea at all .... I was shocked when my own parents told me 6 months ago they were coming to live in Spain ! too long a story to explain but they are not what I would call risk takers or adventurers! but they just decided enough was enough in the UK - they have actually moved to the Tarragona region where my sister also lives with her Spanish partner ...... its a smallish village with no English spoken so they are currently in situ learning the lingo and having a ball apparently!
They have "dumped" the car and are using public transport, fewer heating bills, no poll tax or whatever its called these days .... etc etc .....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jo - its not a bad idea at all .... I was shocked when my own parents told me 6 months ago they were coming to live in Spain ! too long a story to explain but they are not what I would call risk takers or adventurers! but they just decided enough was enough in the UK - they have actually moved to the Tarragona region where my sister also lives with her Spanish partner ...... its a smallish village with no English spoken so they are currently in situ learning the lingo and having a ball apparently!
> They have "dumped" the car and are using public transport, fewer heating bills, no poll tax or whatever its called these days .... etc etc .....


Thats really brave actually, but I guess they have the security of your sister etc nearby in the event of a crisis!. However, there are alot of areas, especially down here on the coast that cater for expats and retired folk and they´re are alot of British people and British services so ány risks or fears are fairly minimal! And lets face it, the lifestyle here is perfect, everyday a holiday!

I´m trying hard NOT to slag the UK off here, but the comparisons are hard to miss!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats really brave actually, but I guess they have the security of your sister etc nearby in the event of a crisis!. However, there are alot of areas, especially down here on the coast that cater for expats and retired folk and they´re are alot of British people and British services so ány risks or fears are fairly minimal! And lets face it, the lifestyle here is perfect, everyday a holiday!
> 
> I´m trying hard NOT to slag the UK off here, but the comparisons are hard to miss!
> 
> Jo


Well jo you have got my vote! As soon as We sell/swap our house in the uk, next stop the sun!!!!!!!!!! hope it is soon, regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Well jo you have got my vote! As soon as We sell/swap our house in the uk, next stop the sun!!!!!!!!!! hope it is soon, regards griz


Why dont you rent each way Griz, we did in the end or I think we´d still be waiting..... and if you buy and find its not quite what you want..... I´m so glad we rented here now, cos what I thought I wanted and what the reality is like are so different

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Why dont you rent each way Griz, we did in the end or I think we´d still be waiting..... and if you buy and find its not quite what you want..... I´m so glad we rented here now, cos what I thought I wanted and what the reality is like are so different
> 
> Jo xx


hi jo,
The only money we will have is the cash from the sale of the house, so I need to sell, or swap with cash my way. Then I will at least have some going on money. with that I will manage. regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> hi jo,
> The only money we will have is the cash from the sale of the house, so I need to sell, or swap with cash my way. Then I will at least have some going on money. with that I will manage. regards griz



You´d probably get more per month by renting, We do! Rents are higher in the UK

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> You´d probably get more per month by renting, We do! Rents are higher in the UK
> 
> Jo


Hi jo,
Problem is we still won't have enough to start us off. also the land etc. if it was not looked after, if we had to move back, the damage that could have to be repaired could be prohibitive. My drinking buddy is a property developer, so I understand that you do not put the same grade of carpets etc into a rental that you put into this one. It is definately a non starter. But property prices in this area are more stable than most areas of the uk. we can only hope, regards.. griz


----------



## smithy45 (Apr 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> You´d probably get more per month by renting, We do! Rents are higher in the UK
> 
> Jo


Especially if you look inland a bit from the costa you will find very cheap rents. I have seen apartments advertised for as little as 250-300 Euros a month in the english free papers in towns only 10-15 miles inland, which is around half what you would pay for private rent on a flat anywhere (nice) in the UK.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

smithy45 said:


> Especially if you look inland a bit from the costa you will find very cheap rents. I have seen apartments advertised for as little as 250-300 Euros a month in the english free papers in towns only 10-15 miles inland, which is around half what you would pay for private rent on a flat anywhere (nice) in the UK.


I agree smithy, but I could not live in an apartment. Not really keen on neighbours. I also think I would rather buy, then no real monies to find each month, regards griz


----------



## smithy45 (Apr 15, 2009)

griz616 said:


> I agree smithy, but I could not live in an apartment. Not really keen on neighbours. I also think I would rather buy, then no real monies to find each month, regards griz


Villas can be as cheap as 400 Euros a month if looking inland.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes it depends where you look. Nr Valenzia you can buy a villa with pool for 60,000euros. but its too cold in the winter...........griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> yes it depends where you look. Nr Valenzia you can buy a villa with pool for 60,000euros. but its too cold in the winter...........griz


ooooh dont start me off on the winter here lol!!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> yes it depends where you look. Nr Valenzia you can buy a villa with pool for 60,000euros. but its too cold in the winter...........griz



Are you sure about that??


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Are you sure about that??


Sorry for the delay, but I have just returned from the local, that shaun drinks far tooooo much. Yes I am sure about prices, can't tell you the details. as you know!
But I do have details. But not tonight.................hic! info. available. email me.
god bless all, hasta manyana.................................griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I have just returned from the local, that shaun drinks far tooooo much. Yes I am sure about prices, can't tell you the details. as you know!
> But I do have details. But not tonight.................hic! info. available. email me.
> god bless all, hasta manyana.................................griz


that shaun drinks far tooooo much
LIGHTWEIGHT evening all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> that shaun drinks far tooooo much
> LIGHTWEIGHT evening all



Good evening! I hope you are well and behaving yourself!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Good evening! I hope you are well and behaving yourself!
> 
> Jo


well i am being a very good lad for once and doing as im told 
docters orders cannot be ignored we all no that.
(im gaging for a pint and a *** though) 
but i wont give in easy im going to listen to everything im told digest it all

(THEN PARTY WHEN YOU HAVE ALL FINISHED NAGGING LOL)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> yes it depends where you look. Nr Valenzia you can buy a villa with pool for 60,000euros. but its too cold in the winter...........griz



For that price I fear the pool would be a septic tank!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Spain has so much to offer JoJo. You know you can count on me if you think I can be of "service". 

Why not tell the world your plans on some of my sites?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Spain has so much to offer JoJo. You know you can count on me if you think I can be of "service".
> 
> Why not tell the world your plans on some of my sites?


well would you qualify as being a retired ex pat??? you see my plan is that these retired expats should spend a little money here.... not sure you qualify for that tho considering your need to have coffee bought for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> yes it depends where you look. Nr Valenzia you can buy a villa with pool for 60,000euros. but its too cold in the winter...........griz


You get what you pay for Griz, I´ve been looking at properties here recently. The pictures, photos and "blurb" make them sound like they´re to die for and they all seem so cheap..... Well let me tell you I´ve been to see these "wonderful" properties in real life and OMG, you wouldnt keep you pets in em...!! Typical estate agents "flair" !!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡Me voy! ¡Qué lástima pero me voy! Julieta Venegas 

This means - I am out of here. Why should I stay here and be insulted when I can be insulted in private LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ¡Me voy! ¡Qué lástima pero me voy! Julieta Venegas
> 
> This means - I am out of here. Why should I stay here and be insulted when I can be insulted in private LOL


er...cos you like being insulted ?????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ooops! Left myself open for that.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

In reply to the comments on property prices.


Its certainly possible to purchase a property for less than 60,000 Euros, but if you want a new or newish property then you would need to look at certain parts of Spain that most expats don't even know about and would certainly not consider living in if they did know about them.

Parts of Galicia has NEW or newish properties for sale for 60,000 Euros, especially near to the Portugese border or between Pontevedra and La Coruna


Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well you would not get much in Valencia for that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Like I say, you get what you pay for, whatever the market conditions!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... and on that note, I think I shall go outside and do a spot of sunbathing by the pool, its beautiful out there!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Well you would not get much in Valencia for that!


No ..... I can more or less say it will not be habitable if its a villa. You can buy a one bedroomed flat in Raffelcoffer just down the road from us for €76000 which you couldnt swing a cat in. A two bed villa without pool with a view for €190 - 200,000 ... you might pick up an illegal hovel in the orange groves for €60ish


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> No ..... I can more or less say it will not be habitable if its a villa. You can buy a one bedroomed flat in Raffelcoffer just down the road from us for €76000 which you couldnt swing a cat in. A two bed villa without pool with a view for €190 - 200,000 ... you might pick up an illegal hovel in the orange groves for €60ish


Pretty much my take. I have today's repossesion list from the CAM. NOTHING in CV at 60K at all.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> ...... and on that note, I think I shall go outside and do a spot of sunbathing by the pool, its beautiful out there!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx



You are lucky, its like winter again here today


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> You are lucky, its like winter again here today



winter???? I had to come in it was too hot!!! No pleasing me is there! The thermometer by my pool says its 39c and the pool itself is 23c - thats still too cold for me (it has to be bath like for me!) but the kids had a quick dip!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> winter???? I had to come in it was too hot!!! No pleasing me is there! The thermometer by my pool says its 39c and the pool itself is 23c - thats still too cold for me (it has to be bath like for me!) but the kids had a quick dip!!!
> 
> Jo


Our pool is only hovering around 16-17 at the moment


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Our pool is only hovering around 16-17 at the moment



tee-hee!!! mind you ours isnt very big, it doesnt take alot to warm it up!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> tee-hee!!! mind you ours isnt very big, it doesnt take alot to warm it up!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Tee-hee!!! mind you mine IS very big; it doesnt take a lot to warm it up!!!!!

A couple of guapitas (or their mothers) will do. 


We are talking about piscinas aren't we?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Tee-hee!!! mind you mine IS very big; it doesnt take a lot to warm it up!!!!!
> 
> A couple of guapitas (or their mothers) will do.
> 
> ...




stop bragging!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, you have seen it and you said it looked lovely!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Well, you have seen it and you said it looked lovely!



I was just being polite!!!! 

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope you have the chance to enjoy it this summer. 

Has nobody else got anything to say about swimming pools or anything else?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Has nobody else got anything to say about swimming pools or anything else?


Swimming pools are for *******!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Swimming pools are for *******!



How strange - they look better in the display cases in my favourite tapas bar!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Swimming pools are for *******!




No, no, no, they´re for cooling down and having a swim!!!! ******* dont use em!! Have you not got one then Extreme??

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> No, no, no, they´re for cooling down and having a swim!!!! ******* dont use em!! Have you not got one then Extreme??
> 
> Jo xxxx


Have you seen where I live Jo? We don't have swimming pools in this part of the world.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Have you seen where I live Jo? We don't have swimming pools in this part of the world.



I always think of you living in a cave with Mrs. Extreme and a couple of crazy donkeys, up in the hills??... oh and Nico next door? So no, probably not much call for a swimming pool!!?? 

Jo


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

*******, xtreme and a cople of donkeys with Nico in a swimming pool, perish the thought. Jo, you have just put me off moving to Spain. Think I'll try Cyprus instead.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> *******, xtreme and a cople of donkeys with Nico in a swimming pool, perish the thought. Jo, you have just put me off moving to Spain. Think I'll try Cyprus instead.



Thats only at Extremes place . The rest of Spain is beautiful, sun, sea, sand and sangria!!

Jo xxx


----------



## knightsbridge (Mar 20, 2009)

Not as easy to make the move unless you have a reasonable income. Lot of retirees struggling where we were living. That said we are fortunate to have good income and will definately relocate to Spain. Came back a few months ago and dont find the UK as awful as folk paint it.Supermarkets fighting for custom and prices not too bad. We find meat expensive and miss wine and fresh fruit and fish.Living four miles from coast and free travel everywhere makes living here okay. 
We will return but feel pissed off that our house is still not built and we begin to think it may never be built. Therefore renting again has to be our option.Rented a four bed three bathroomed villa for 550euro a month. Loved the area and made a lot of friends. However would not live on the rambla again as my other half wouldnt cope with my driving when meeting tractors or 4 by fours on a track just about wide enough for one vehicle. We may now look at other areas of Spain but prefer to stay a little inland.
Years ago made contact with Steve Hall. Should have listened to him then when he warned about illegal builds. 
Lovely day here so bearable until we return. Agree with those he say how cold it can be in Spain. Had snow earlier this year and scraping windcreen of car was not unknown Jan/Feb. Lived on border of Almeria Granada region.

Andy B


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

knightsbridge said:


> Not as easy to make the move unless you have a reasonable income. Lot of retirees struggling where we were living. That said we are fortunate to have good income and will definately relocate to Spain. Came back a few months ago and dont find the UK as awful as folk paint it.Supermarkets fighting for custom and prices not too bad. We find meat expensive and miss wine and fresh fruit and fish.Living four miles from coast and free travel everywhere makes living here okay.
> We will return but feel pissed off that our house is still not built and we begin to think it may never be built. Therefore renting again has to be our option.Rented a four bed three bathroomed villa for 550euro a month. Loved the area and made a lot of friends. However would not live on the rambla again as my other half wouldnt cope with my driving when meeting tractors or 4 by fours on a track just about wide enough for one vehicle. We may now look at other areas of Spain but prefer to stay a little inland.
> Years ago made contact with Steve Hall. Should have listened to him then when he warned about illegal builds.
> Lovely day here so bearable until we return. Agree with those he say how cold it can be in Spain. Had snow earlier this year and scraping windcreen of car was not unknown Jan/Feb. Lived on border of Almeria Granada region.
> ...



There are pros and cons with both countries and of course its no everyones idea of paradise. My OH who spends a lot of time in the UK says prices in the supermarkets there seem to be on the rise again and the recent budget wasnt particularly "user friendly", so couple that with the cost of council tax, petrol, road tax, going out.....

Inland Spain can be quite "rustic" and can be an aqquired taste , I guess I´m thinking more along the lines of the costas where everything is laid on and within walking distance for a sunny, fun loving community of senior expats.

I know of a few people back in the UK that would love to do it and come over, but are afraid of the recent media reports that expats are returning to the UK in their droves cos its so expensive here. Its simply not true, even with the exchange rate and the fact that things arent as cheap here as they used to be here, its still much cheaper than the UK and much nicer, easier and a hell of a lot more fun!!... as long as you dont need to find work here!

... and yes, Steve Hall does seem to "know his stuff" when it comes to Spain and worth listening to (oooh, I hate saying that, it´ll go straight to his head!!!)

Jo xx


----------



## knightsbridge (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jo,
do agree that Spain is right for retirees. Costs are an issue though for some. Budget here exactly as bad as most expected it to be. Feel for our adult offspring all with mortgages and the worries of holding careers in what are difficult times in some areas. Here where we are,800 jobs have gone in local industry in the past six months.Re the coast. For most yes, for us tried it and then enjoyed living inland. Now though think we may look nearer the coast somewhere.Steve Hall is a mine of knowledge thats a fact.
We will be back in the next few weeks. With Grandchildren and a wedding of our daughter coming up there is always going to be a link with UK. However Spain is for us and they will visit.

Andy B


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Like I say, you get what you pay for, whatever the market conditions!
> 
> Jo



That is very true and doesn't just apply to Spain. We came here and rather too hastily decided to rent a two bed/two bathroom flat on the so-called Golden Mile. We had moved from a large rented house with pool and had never lived in an apartment before. The development is attractive but as not all the units are sold and some owners have yet to pay their community charges, there is a deficit in community funds of over 60000 euros for the past financial year. A month ago the electricity was cut off because of non-payment of the last bill so all community-supplied services relying on electricity were abruptly terminated -exterior lighting, garage doors, satellite tv etc etc. Funds were found from somewhere and after a week supply was resumed. This is bound to happen again - hopefully not before we have moved on!
The communal pool is in no way large enough to accommodate even a third of the occupants of the thirty or so apartments in this block, should they all decide to swim at the same time!, and is open only from mid-June to mid-September, for some reason. The stairs and entries are cavernous and echoing so being woken up at three a.m. by the sounds of footsteps and doors slamming is not uncommon. The occupants of the apartment directly above ours have a small yapping dog which barks incessantly and lunges at our large but gentle Ridgeback whenever it sees him.
To cap it all, we suspect our 'Agent' through whom we found this apartment is a crook and that the rent we have paid may not even have gone to the rightful owner.
So........we're out of there. We have found a large house with an enormous garden, pool and all mod cons, through a bona fide agent who has drawn up a proper legal contract. We're still on the 'Golden Mile' although a ten minute walk to the beach. More rent than we had hoped to pay but definitely Value For Money.

I would most definitely encourage anyone of any age to come and live here but I would say that even in these hard times you are unlikely to get a real 'bargain' cheap. Maybe if you are prepared to settle inland but there are many drawbacks if you are elderly, have not had much experience of 'abroad' and speak little or no Spanish.
I would personally rather not choose to live in the overbuilt, heavily ex-pat populated areas favoured by many but I can understand why people prefer these places. Living in a high-rise apartment in Benalmadena must be more attractive than a high-rise in Blackburn???
If anyone is seeking a flat or villa in the Estepona -Marbella area, beware of the rogue agent who ripped us off. I will be happy to supply more details via pm.
She advertises in English-language newspapers such as Sur.


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Being a new pensioner and have only recently moved here to Sitges (nr Barcelona) I can coment on the fact that the weather here in winter is cold, been as low as 4 dergrees in early evening and central heating is a must, however it has not been as cold as in the UK. We have not experienced any frosts. Prices here in this part of spain is very expensive, which i compare to london prices. Rentals are high we pay 900 euros per month for a 2 bed apartment, but there are signs that rents are coming down. An additional cost for pensioners could be private health cover. Can anyone advise wher to get privat health cover and approx costs


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> Being a new pensioner and have only recently moved here to Sitges (nr Barcelona) I can coment on the fact that the weather here in winter is cold, been as low as 4 dergrees in early evening and central heating is a must, however it has not been as cold as in the UK. We have not experienced any frosts. Prices here in this part of spain is very expensive, which i compare to london prices. Rentals are high we pay 900 euros per month for a 2 bed apartment, but there are signs that rents are coming down. An additional cost for pensioners could be private health cover. Can anyone advise wher to get privat health cover and approx costs


If you wish, as a pensioner you are entitled to change from the NHS to the Spanish health care system. You need a form , E121, obtainable by phoning the DWP, which you then take, along with your passport, N.I.E., Residencia and Padron certificate, to your local INSS office.
I think that's the correct procedure, old-timers here will correct me if I'm wrong.
We also pay 900 euros for our unsuitable apartment. The rental for the house we are moving into is much higher but we will have peace and quiet, privacy and less transient neighbours as most of the apartments here are rented as holiday lets.
So we feel it's well worth paying more.
As Jo-Jo said, you very often get what you pay for, although we feel we are not getting 900 euros value from our present home!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mags&woody said:


> Being a new pensioner and have only recently moved here to Sitges (nr Barcelona) I can coment on the fact that the weather here in winter is cold, been as low as 4 dergrees in early evening and central heating is a must, however it has not been as cold as in the UK. We have not experienced any frosts. Prices here in this part of spain is very expensive, which i compare to london prices. Rentals are high we pay 900 euros per month for a 2 bed apartment, but there are signs that rents are coming down. An additional cost for pensioners could be private health cover. Can anyone advise wher to get privat health cover and approx costs



Rentals are coming down... BTW, just to p*** you off lol, I pay 900€ for a four bed, three bathroom detached villa with private gardens and pool. I managed to get it reduced to this just before christmas when the expchange rate got scary! My rent includes ibi and local charges (council tax) which are infinately cheaper than the UK, I think as you get near to Barçelona it becomes more expensive tho.

Food bills in Spain are possibly still a little less than the UK as is eating and drinking out. I think there is a much more laid back attitude to going out and about here tho. In the UK, going out to eat tends to be a bit of a treat, here its more the norm (or is that just me, too lazy to cook?). Ciggies and booze are much cheaper here and petrol is a bit cheaper too. I guess its all down to how you spend your money and whats important to you

Cant help on the private health care costs.. sorry

Jo


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Rentals are coming down... BTW, just to p*** you off lol, I pay 900€ for a four bed, three bathroom detached villa with private gardens and pool. I managed to get it reduced to this just before christmas when the expchange rate got scary! My rent includes ibi and local charges (council tax) which are infinately cheaper than the UK, I think as you get near to Barçelona it becomes more expensive tho.
> 
> Food bills in Spain are possibly still a little less than the UK as is eating and drinking out. I think there is a much more laid back attitude to going out and about here tho. In the UK, going out to eat tends to be a bit of a treat, here its more the norm (or is that just me, too lazy to cook?). Ciggies and booze are much cheaper here and petrol is a bit cheaper too. I guess its all down to how you spend your money and whats important to you
> 
> ...


Now that has p****d me off.....big time!!  We have agreed to pay 2000 euros per month for a four bed/three bath house, pool, huge garden. That includes 300 per month for gardenb and all pool maintenance, though. We pay electricity and water bills.I suppose we pay more because of our location. We're here mainly because my son has properties nearby but when we've been around for a year or so we may well decide to move out beyond this wretched 'Golden Mile'.
As I said in a previous post, we had a look at Coin but weren't impressed.We never made it to either of the Alheurins. Do you have all amenities near at hand, i.e. Mercadona, Carrefour etc? A good vet? Good health services? Maybe we'll come and have a look later, as our stay in the new house may only be for a year.depending on how long this dreadful exchange rate lasts.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

2,000 euros+++ WOW - can you add me to your will/Christmas Card list etc? 

Seriously, as always, you are paying for location, location, location and IF Marbella does it for you, then you will be happy with that figure. 

I have an offer for a great 4 bed/4bath/large 2-car garage almost brand-new property 50m from beach in Fuengirola/Los Boliches. It has its own pool and large gardens shared with 2 other villas. They want 1100 euros including all taxes/sat TV but excluding water/elec. He won't take 800 but I am "sure" we'll agree at 900/1000. It would be 750 tops in Torrevieja I am sure. Location, location, location.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that has p****d me off.....big time!!  We have agreed to pay 2000 euros per month for a four bed/three bath house, pool, huge garden. That includes 300 per month for gardenb and all pool maintenance, though. We pay electricity and water bills.I suppose we pay more because of our location. We're here mainly because my son has properties nearby but when we've been around for a year or so we may well decide to move out beyond this wretched 'Golden Mile'.
> As I said in a previous post, we had a look at Coin but weren't impressed.We never made it to either of the Alheurins. Do you have all amenities near at hand, i.e. Mercadona, Carrefour etc? A good vet? Good health services? Maybe we'll come and have a look later, as our stay in the new house may only be for a year.depending on how long this dreadful exchange rate lasts.


We didnt like coin much either.. I dont know if we saw it all properly, but the part we did see I wasnt impressed with, The big shopping centre was nice (cant pronounce it, let alone spell it lol), but the rest seemed really messy and all over the place. 

Alhaurin de la torre is lovely, mainly spanish, modern, clean and has all the amenities you could wish for, several supermarkets, vets, an animal hospital a big health centre (for humans), a leisure centre, outdoor gym... altho you do need to have a car. Alhaurin el Grande, just up the road, is more "whitewash buildings", busier and full of brits, but again has all amenities. Come and have a look around, give me a shout and I´ll do a guided tour, providing the dredful exchange rate picks up lol

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevehall said:


> 2,000 euros+++ wow - can you add me to your will/christmas card list etc?
> 
> Seriously, as always, you are paying for location, location, location and if marbella does it for you, then you will be happy with that figure.
> 
> I have an offer for a great 4 bed/4bath/large 2-car garage almost brand-new property 50m from beach in fuengirola/los boliches. It has its own pool and large gardens shared with 2 other villas. They want 1100 euros including all taxes/sat tv but excluding water/elec. He won't take 800 but i am "sure" we'll agree at 900/1000. It would be 750 tops in torrevieja i am sure. Location, location, location.



i want it!!!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hell's teeth! With the prices you lot are throwing about I'm glad we're in Almeria



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Appointment to view at 8pm, Tuesday, Jojo? 

Seriously, Myrpg9, I did not want to appear rude and I hope you are very happy. I am NOT a huge fan of Marbella and could not say I was so I PERSONALLY would not pay that money but I know that rents are high there so I guess that is the going rate,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> 2,000 euros+++ WOW - can you add me to your will/Christmas Card list etc?
> 
> Seriously, as always, you are paying for location, location, location and IF Marbella does it for you, then you will be happy with that figure.
> 
> .


Sorry, Steve: the idea is to spend every cent we possess so we die penniless!! 
Hence the reluctant 'willingness' to pay 2000 euros. Son is much wealthier than I have been or ever will so doesn't need an inheritance. Guess I'm a SKIN - spending kid's inheritance now.
We may find that we can only lafford a couple of years in our mini-palace, as we think of it.
We had a similar size house in Prague but much cheaper, we paid around 900 euros for that. But it was often -20C in the winter and the summers weren't too hot.
Hence relocation.
Are you a property agent, Steve? 
JoJo, we may take you up on your offer of a tour. The main thing for us is to have a private pool and big, fenced or walled gardens for our beloved Ridgeback, Azor.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you a property agent, Steve?



AAAAAAAGGGGGGHHH, NOOOOOO DONT SAY THAT  LOL

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG, now I am being accused of being a property agent!!!! 

Gay, estate agent, Daily Mail reader, Arsenal fan ....... just what do you guys think of me?? 
How much more can a MAN take!!??!!

Do not let Jojo buy you a coffee! It will be taken down and used against you and XTreme will leave his donkeys alone just long enough to accuse you of being a coffee scrounger. 

Happy to meet for a coffee once you are here. We can draw straws as to who pays.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> OMG, now I am being accused of being a property agent!!!!
> 
> Gay, estate agent, Daily Mail reader, Arsenal fan ....... just what do you guys think of me??
> How much more can a MAN take!!??!!
> ...



Oh, Steve, so so sorry!!! I thinki it's worse to be accused of being a Daily Mail reader (although I read it online for a laugh, wouldn't pay to read it). Arsenal fan....well, my son has been a Spurs fan since he was a teenager but we are huge MU fans, we don't dislike Arsenal. Gay...well, nothing wrong there. As the poster says, 'Some people are gay. Get over it.' 
I used to say that had my son turned out to be gay, he would have had better dress sense and been nicer to his old mother.
I may have just enough left over after paying our 2000 euros rent to buy a glass of water
Seriously, though, we have just spent some time doing financial calculations, emptying jamjars etc to work out how long we can stay in our mimi-palace. We'll enjoy a couple of years at least then think about somewhere similar or nicer for less money elsewhere, as I said.
You guys are a really nice online community. Unlike the Czech Republic...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> we are huge MU fans


PHEW!!! Redeemed LOL Steves a man u supporter!!!! 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

How can you be great MU fans and not dislike Arsenal? That is a contradiction in terms. Every morning I wake up, check the obituary columns to see that I am still on this planet and then pray to my gods that I am not an Arsenal fan. 

I don't think we take ourselves too seriously (you can't when your pasions in life are donkeys and carrots) but we do take care to try to help other members. 

I look forward to the water and I know you would not call me a water-scrounger!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Appointment to view at 8pm, Tuesday, Jojo?
> 
> Seriously, Myrpg9, I did not want to appear rude and I hope you are very happy. I am NOT a huge fan of Marbella and could not say I was so I PERSONALLY would not pay that money but I know that rents are high there so I guess that is the going rate,



Steve, you didn't appear rude, not at all. Quite the opposite.I don't like Marbella much either, too grand for me. I don't look good in tight white jeans, fake tan, loads of gold etc ...
We don't really know this area but we don't like any of the towns between Marbella and Malaga, too big and busy for us. We feel a bit 'safer' being near my son and family until, as I said, we get to know our way around a bit better. This is a nice area and you're right, we pay a premium for location. Please don't think we're loaded, like I said, we're spending before we kick the bucket. We sold our business in the UK so have some funds to get through. 
We've already been ripped off by an agent who we suspect is renting out properties without the owners' knowledge. This 'minipalace' (which in reality is probably less impressive than JoJo's 900 euro villa) comes via a 'proper' estate agent with a proper legal contract, which gives us some assurance.
Incidentally, how do you deal with an agent who rings you and screeches abuse down the phone? We've paid up to the end of the month we're leaving.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> How can you be great MU fans and not dislike Arsenal? That is a contradiction in terms. Every morning I wake up, check the obituary columns to see that I am still on this planet and then pray to my gods that I am not an Arsenal fan.
> 
> I QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We've already been ripped off by an agent who we suspect is renting out properties without the owners' knowledge. This 'minipalace' (which in reality is probably less impressive than JoJo's 900 euro villa) comes via a 'proper' estate agent with a proper legal contract, which gives us some assurance.
> Incidentally, how do you deal with an agent who rings you and screeches abuse down the phone? We've paid up to the end of the month we're leaving.


For goodness sake, come over here for a visit! I´ve got some estate agent friends who I promise will not rip you off, screech at you down the phone or expect anything from you (no obligation) if you wanna have a chat with them, you can have a look around this area. If you dont like it then no probs, if nowt els it´ll be a day out and we could even invite Steve... I think I´ve got enough money to stump up for a coffee for him lol. er... my villa isnt a palace, but its the right size, standard and location for me and the children and more importantly, its doesnt take much cleaning!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Incidentally, how do you deal with an agent who rings you and screeches abuse down the phone? We've paid up to the end of the month we're leaving."

If he/she is expat and you want let me have details.

(1) I can soon find who owns the properties if you think it would help 

(2) I also have friends who don't like such rude people and are keen to try out their new never-will-be patented wrinkle remover on such thugs. Alexs' English is not great - he calls it wrinkle remover whilst I think the correct terminology is battery acid. 

If he/she is Spanish just be glad that you are out of there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> "Incidentally, how do you deal with an agent who rings you and screeches abuse down the phone? We've paid up to the end of the month we're leaving."
> 
> If he/she is expat and you want let me have details.
> 
> ...


I have to say Steve, you look very impressive with your "PREMIUM ACCOUNT HOLDER" badge on today!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

54 kilos!! That is not "rather large". My ex would have slit her throat if she'd ever weighed that. Now you know why I was always feeding her Black Forest Gateau with extra cream!! 

I am also a closet Liverpool watcher - they have had some great players Keegan, Tosh, Clemence to name all three (lol) but Arsenal???? How could you??? You will be telling us that you even have a soft spot for Man City ("The Council House Kids") 

Seriously, Marbella are right in the hunt for promotion and (whisper it quietly) Málaga might even get into Europe next season. (If Falkirk can, anybody can) So, you might be able to watch some decent football. I am a season ticket holder at Alhaurín de la Torre but I'd not try to convince you it was any better than watching Arsenal.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'll send you the details later. Got to go shopping. I think the 'agent' is South American. She calls herself xxxxxxxxxx and advertises in Sur, small ads. The owner seems to be a firm of UK accountants xxxxx
> 
> Do you know whether the name and number of a bank account must correspond? I pay the rent to a nameless French bank account....


I'd take those details down. I have saved them - we never know who else is watching,


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> living in if they did know about them.
> 
> Parts of Galicia has NEW or newish properties for sale for 60,000 Euros, especially near to the Portugese border or between Pontevedra and La Coruna
> 
> ...



hmmmm.....I'd like to know where/what website you got that from. Maybe an old cow shed crying out to be reformed. 


Tallulah.x


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

We are finding the rent from our UK home is subsidising our life here in Spain so far, due to the differential amount - we couldnt manage the school fees without it!

BDP


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> We are finding the rent from our UK home is subsidising our life here in Spain so far, due to the differential amount - we couldnt manage the school fees without it!
> 
> BDP


Yes, same here

Jo


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I'd take those details down. I have saved them - we never know who else is watching,


Have taken your advice. Thanks. Althopugh I feel so angry (and stupid) at how easily I was conned that I feel like putting a frontpage ad in Sur etc. warning others.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Hell's teeth! With the prices you lot are throwing about I'm glad we're in Almeria
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


We agreed to rent an even more expensive property but the deal fell through. We were lucky to find another place suitable for our dog so quickly.We've saved quite a bit of money on our present deal and the house is larger -there is a fifth bedroom we can use as a study.
Can't wait to move out from here. Our dog will love the huge garden.
Whereabouts are you in Almeria?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> We agreed to rent an even more expensive property but the deal fell through. We were lucky to find another place suitable for our dog so quickly.We've saved quite a bit of money on our present deal and the house is larger -there is a fifth bedroom we can use as a study.
> Can't wait to move out from here. Our dog will love the huge garden.
> Whereabouts are you in Almeria?


The nearest place is Arboleas which is quite bonny, there's a few too many brits for me if I was honest but we're out in the sticks up in the hills.
We've got a big garden as well so our loony mutt thinks it's great here




Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> The nearest place is Arboleas which is quite bonny, there's a few too many brits for me if I was honest but we're out in the sticks up in the hills.
> We've got a big garden as well so our loony mutt thinks it's great here
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that rental prices can be a half or third as much more if you're near the beach here. The place we had planned to move into was 'front-line beach' so we'd have payed considerably more for the privilege of having sand blown everywhere in the house.
Everything revolves around our dog so we're really thrilled to have a garden big enough to be able to play football with him again. The more expensive house we lost had a smaller garden, smaller pool but was more to rent just because it was two minutes from the beach, presumably. Crazy.....
We also learned to bargain this time and beat the owner down to get a good deal. We didn't try to do that with the other place, just said OK when he suggested a price. There are so many empty properties here, it's a renter's market.
When you say you are 'out in the sticks' just how isolated are you? Like you, we prefer not to be in a British overseas colony but we do like our mod cons. Can you get satellite tv, fast internet etc? How about access to supermarkets and the vet for your dog?
By the way, are you Scottish, by any chance? My partner is Glaswegian.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> It seems that rental prices can be a half or third as much more if you're near the beach here. The place we had planned to move into was 'front-line beach' so we'd have payed considerably more for the privilege of having sand blown everywhere in the house.
> Everything revolves around our dog so we're really thrilled to have a garden big enough to be able to play football with him again. The more expensive house we lost had a smaller garden, smaller pool but was more to rent just because it was two minutes from the beach, presumably. Crazy.....
> We also learned to bargain this time and beat the owner down to get a good deal. We didn't try to do that with the other place, just said OK when he suggested a price. There are so many empty properties here, it's a renter's market.
> When you say you are 'out in the sticks' just how isolated are you? Like you, we prefer not to be in a British overseas colony but we do like our mod cons. Can you get satellite tv, fast internet etc? How about access to supermarkets and the vet for your dog?
> By the way, are you Scottish, by any chance? My partner is Glaswegian.


We're not stuck completely in the middle of nowhere We've got telly & internet but are about 7km from the nearest supermarket and about 15km from the nearest vet so a car is a must. 
The good thing is there's a local bar within walking distance and funnily enough we seem to have made friends with the locals already.

Scottish!!!! How dare you! I'm a geordie & very proud of it (despite what the Toon are trying to do this season)



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> We're not stuck completely in the middle of nowhere We've got telly & internet but are about 7km from the nearest supermarket and about 15km from the nearest vet so a car is a must.
> The good thing is there's a local bar within walking distance and funnily enough we seem to have made friends with the locals already.
> 
> Scottish!!!! How dare you! I'm a geordie & very proud of it (despite what the Toon are trying to do this season)
> ...



Oops...sorry... I should have known that it's not just Scots who use the expression 'bonny'.
We have watched Newcastle's fortunes (or lack of) with interest and sympathy. You certainly can't accuse them of not trying..
I really ought to get around a bit more and see other areas that aren't too far from here. Do you know if most Spanish hotels are dog friendly? We have only once stayed in a hotel with our mutt, in Taragona on our way here. It was a very nice four star hotel (we got a ridiculously cheap rate as it was the first week in December) and they even provided us with a special 'room for dogs' with a couple of blankets for him.
If we go anywhere dog must accompany us.
Once again, apologies for assuming you were Scottish.
Oh my gawd, now I'll get posts asking me if I think there's anything wrong in being Scottish so the answer is NO. 
It's where we'll be going to live when we get fed up with Spain in many many years time...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Oops...sorry... I should have known that it's not just Scots who use the expression 'bonny'.
> We have watched Newcastle's fortunes (or lack of) with interest and sympathy. You certainly can't accuse them of not trying..
> I really ought to get around a bit more and see other areas that aren't too far from here. Do you know if most Spanish hotels are dog friendly? We have only once stayed in a hotel with our mutt, in Taragona on our way here. It was a very nice four star hotel (we got a ridiculously cheap rate as it was the first week in December) and they even provided us with a special 'room for dogs' with a couple of blankets for him.
> If we go anywhere dog must accompany us.
> ...


Not a problem, nowt wrong with the Jocks
Can't help you with the hotels I'm afraid as we came straight here, me, Mrs Doggy and mutt (with a proper harness to the seatbelt of course), in the van.
It must have looked a bit funny when he was sitting up.


Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Not a problem, nowt wrong with the Jocks
> Can't help you with the hotels I'm afraid as we came straight here, me, Mrs Doggy and mutt (with a proper harness to the seatbelt of course), in the van.
> It must have looked a bit funny when he was sitting up.
> 
> ...


Yes, we brought our dog from Prague in our LandRover - also in proper harness It took three days and two nights of easy driving, from nine in the morning to five at night each day. We put his bed in the back with his favourite toys and he rested his chin on the back of the rear seat all the way.


----------

